# [ USB ] Can't move the cursor ( mouse not being detected ? ).



## elBoo (Dec 6, 2009)

Ok, I successfully ( I think so ) installed FreeBSD 8.0 but there was 1 thing that stopped me - no matter what configuration ( literally, I tried every single option from the port / type menu ) I selected, my mouse didn't moved.
I thought it'll work when I'll install X.org but apparently it doesn't.

What I'm missing here ?


----------



## tkjacobsen (Dec 6, 2009)

Are you using an xorg.conf? Otherwise (or maybe also if you do) you have to install and enable hal (with hald_enable="YES" in rc.conf) for autodetection of mouse and keyboard to work...


----------



## elBoo (Dec 6, 2009)

Will give it a try - thank you


----------



## Nirbo (Dec 6, 2009)

Are you talking about your mouse not working in X, or at the console?

If it's in X, it could be HAL buggering it up and you may want (as I had to) set Option "AllowEmptyInputs" "Off" in the ServerFlag section of xorg.conf.

As for moused not detecting it, maybe try unplugging/replugging the USB mouse and see what text it prints to the console on detection.


----------



## elBoo (Dec 6, 2009)

Nirbo said:
			
		

> Are you talking about your mouse not working in X, or at the console?
> 
> If it's in X, it could be HAL buggering it up and you may want (as I had to) set Option "AllowEmptyInputs" "Off" in the ServerFlag section of xorg.conf.
> 
> As for moused not detecting it, maybe try unplugging/replugging the USB mouse and see what text it prints to the console on detection.



I've never seen a mouse cursor in console so it's definitely X. Installing HAL and will let you know if it helped or not.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 6, 2009)

elBoo said:
			
		

> I've never seen a mouse cursor in console so it's definitely X. Installing HAL and will let you know if it helped or not.



mouse cursor in console (that looks like mouse cursor, not like block) on freebsd it's possible, I've seen... later in my custom kernel I picked options to have block cursor...


----------



## elBoo (Dec 6, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> On freebsd it's possible



Even without an X server ? :q


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 6, 2009)

yup, in pure console.
When I just switched from gentoo, I was thinking... How is that possible....?

I think it was there by default with GENERIC kernel if you enable moused...
But I can't confirm that, because for that I need to rebuild kernel


----------



## Nirbo (Dec 6, 2009)

It is there by default... but when you used sysinstall to configure your mouse you might have messed it's detection up somehow.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 6, 2009)

that case, simply remove any entries related to mouse (moused) in /etc/rc.conf

then enabling hald and dbus, and starting X should be enough....


----------



## elBoo (Dec 6, 2009)

Nirbo said:
			
		

> It is there by default... but when you used sysinstall to configure your mouse you might have messed it's detection up somehow.



What you mean by messed up ? It didn't tried to detect anything, instead it asked me to set the port and type :OOO


----------



## Nirbo (Dec 6, 2009)

elBoo said:
			
		

> What you mean by messed up ? It didn't tried to detect anything, instead it asked me to set the port and type :OOO



I don't know enough about moused to not sound like a twat, but if it set to any port/type it could mess it up, USB has to be the auto type, anything else and it won't work from what I've read.


----------



## elBoo (Dec 6, 2009)

Ok, now it works. I think the problem was that when I did this for the first time, I choosed "YES" when it asked me about PS2 or bus mouse. Choosed "NO" and mouse now it works even in console :beer


----------



## Nirbo (Dec 6, 2009)

Hooray!


----------

